

Introducing prismic.io, the much-needed disruption of the cluttered CMS world - sadache
https://blog.prismic.io/UimoJ8uvzYwM4miB/introducing-prismicio

======
cobrabyte
Service looks cool and appears to be a bit like Contentful, which was
announced as public beta a couple weeks ago.

Curious... what are the search engine marketing/optimization implications of
these JS-driven sites?

Since it appears that pages are, for the most part, created on the fly via JS,
it seems that Google/Yahoo/etc wouldn't be able to crawl the content required
to place you in the SERPs.

I suppose you could failover to rendering a page with all of the content but
now you're maintaining two 'views' for every page.

I know it's not specific to this particular service but I'm curious
nonetheless.

~~~
etaty
There are not only JS driven. They expose a web API that you can fetch with a
server or your frontend client.

------
theboywho
It's worth noting that these are the same guys behind the Play! Framework

------
lazyant
s/inherrent/inherent/g

------
rtfm666
PRISM

